

New Google patent: automatically sending your videos and photos to law enforcement - conductor
http://www.phandroid.com/2014/01/29/google-mob-sourced-video-patent

======
malandrew
I wonder if the patent system can be used to protect civil rights the future.
i.e. we file overly broad patents on methods likely to be used in a dystopian
surveillance society and sue anyone who uses those methods in order to make
sure they are never used.

